# central PA turkey



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

anyone know some good spots locations for hens or gobblers. in the central PA area? our local spot well kinda close to where i live has tons of turkey but when you are hunting for hens you tend to only see gobblers and when you are hunting gobblers you tend to see hens!! so any info on a close place by duncansville / hollidaysburg PA area.my dad or whoever would take me would problaly only drive about 35- 45 min so its gotta be pretty close.THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

sorry big buck I live in the Ebensburg area :beer:


----------

